
Show HN: Maildown – Super Simple Email API - chris140957
https://www.maildown.app
======
chris140957
Hi,

A few weeks ago, I posted about my startup, Maildown. You can see the original
post here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19590646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19590646)

I've now changed the app substantially based on feedback I received, and also
simplified it massively. I now believe that Maildown is one of the simplest
ways to integrate transactional emails into any project.

Maildown supports Markdown syntax, and lets you send emails to multiple email
addresses very quickly with minimal code.

Maildown also supports markdown syntax, meaning that your emails are always
cleanly formatted

Thanks for looking

Chris

